# Best Pride match ever?



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Which fight do you think is the best?

I like Fedor vs CroCop, that fight went the distance and was a very good match-up.

Discuss.*


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

It was a good fight, agreed. Although I thought it would have been a longer fight, I liked the Vitor Belfort and Silva fight back in the day. Maybe b/c I'm a huge Belfort fan but, lmao.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*It's kind of hard to have disappointing fights in Pride because of the yellow cards. Imagine if the UFC had yellow cards, that Sylvia vs Arlovski fight would have been different IMO.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

why doesnt anybody talk about shogun vs antonio rogerio nogueira as one of the top fights , it was a crazy fight..its one of my favs all time..AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT SAW IT?


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

Shamrock vs. Frye was pretty sweet.


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

Shamrock vs Frye was great.

The Fedor vs Mirko fight is number one for me though.........Just the feel of seeing these two titans go at is was nerve recking. The fact that I like both didn't help ethier.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

My top 10 Pride fights off the top of my head in and in no particular order are...

- Wanderlei Silva vs Yuki Kondo
- Wanderlei Silva vs Rampage 1 & 2
- Wanderlei Silva vs Mark Hunt
- Wanderlei Silva vs Ricardo Arona II
- Wanderlei Silva vs MirkoCroCop
- Fedor Emelianenko vs Mirko CroCop
- Alex Emelianenko vs Mirko CroCop
- Kevin Randleman vs Mirko CroCop 1
- Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs Mauricio Shogun Rua
- Ken Shamrock vs Don Frye / Royce Gracie vs Sakuraba


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

forsure man. Royce was unbeatable at the time , so was Sakuraba , it was almost like a dream fight for old school fans, it was awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

yea i was just going to say there are 3 more figts i would like to add to my list, Gomi vs Pulver, Gomi vs Azeredo 1, and Gomi vs Sakurai !
Gomi fights are always action packed!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

call me nostgalic, but i've watched the Renzo/Newton fight from Bushido 1(2?) a whole mess of times. its such an exibition of ground technique it blows my mind!!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

shamrock vs fujita was a good fight too..shamrock looked real good in that fight, best ive ever seen him


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

He outclassed El Guapo Bas Rutten bigtime in Pancrase in the kneebar fight, that was a nice one not a Pride fight but still,Goin after MMA freaks post


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

I would have to go with either....

Pride 26 Kazuyuki Fujita ROCKS Fedor with a solid blow that leaves him dancing...then lands a few more all while Fedor is trying to find and move his feet. He wisely and barely gets to tie up. and is able to recover then take the victory via NASTY rear naked choke...in deep!! Stands in victory with his eye all bloody! It was a great battle...short but one of my favs.

OR Kevin Randleman and Fedor....TEXTBOOK ARMBAR!!!! I love a great armbar finish 

OR either of the times Shamrock beat Bas Rutten. I heard him say prior to his first fight with him..."I know Ken is good at leg locks so we trained how to escape and how to avoid...." Then before their next fight saying "he caught me last time...but this time will be different I know what hes got" And yet SHAMROCK GOT YA  
But those are Pancrase and not Pride I know....


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

I know that....I edited my post to add that way b4 you said that  I still love a good submission victory. And I was only piggybacking the previous posts about those fights...adding my 2 cents


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I'd say randleman fedor has to be up there because of that crazy slam. But the wand vs. rampage where amazing. Or the frye vs Yoshihiro Takayama. They just stood there and threw punches.


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

moldy said:


> I'd say randleman fedor has to be up there because of that crazy slam.


The slam was nice....but he completly gassed out from it. After the slam all he did was hold Fedor and eat 5-6 blows to the side of his head. Then could barely do anything more while he got the Kamura defeat. Then before he stood up he was breathing way too heavily.....IT was a forking awsome suplex though!!!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Easye1982 said:


> I would have to go with either....
> 
> Pride 26 Kazuyuki Fujita ROCKS Fedor with a solid blow that leaves him dancing...then lands a few more all while Fedor is trying to find and move his feet. He wisely and barely gets to tie up. and is able to recover then take the victory via NASTY rear naked choke...in deep!! Stands in victory with his eye all bloody! It was a great battle...short but one of my favs.
> 
> ...


*That was a Kimura not an armbar, textbook non the less.  *


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That was a Kimura not an armbar, textbook non the less.  *



LMAO dont I feel like an a$$:dunno: ...that fight was a kimura. Your right!

>.< 

My mistake was in the name.... I ment to say Fedor and Mark Colman. He took a few punches and then trap/spin/lean  ARMBAR!! 

I <3 ARMBARS!!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, to get back no topic with the thread title...

I'd have to say one of, if not my favorite PrideFC match in recent history was:

Wanderlei Silva
vs.
Mark Hunt


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Easye1982 said:


> LMAO dont I feel like an a$$:dunno: ...that fight was a kimura. Your right!
> 
> >.<
> 
> ...


*Yeah that is a textbook armbar!*


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

IMO this is so off topic its not even funny....just make a Shamrock thread already...lol:cheeky4:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

conor finally got bannned ... its about time


----------



## poppa (Sep 7, 2006)

i like the match between Gomi and crazy horse, altho it's not heavyweight..


----------

